# FAVORITE ICE FISHING LAKE



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

*WHICH LAKE IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE FISHING LAKE*​
DEVILS LAKE1330.23%LAKE OF THE WOODS1534.88%RED LAKE49.30%JAMSTOWN RES, PIPESTEM36.98%SAKAKAWEA818.60%


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

WHAT IS YOURS?


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

I THINK MINE WOULD BE DEVILS LAKE


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

mine's gotta be lake sakakawea.....not as good as years past but then again there's no damn water.....where we used to fish in 25ft of water we are now in the same spot fishing in 4ft of water....makes me sick uke:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I hate to say it but I have never had a bad fishing trip on LOW(knocking on wood as I type)! But, if you had asked this question 2 years ago I would have said Pipe.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

None of these are my favorite but out of all I would have to say Satan's Pond.

Maverick,

You had luck on the pipe 2 years ago? Its been longer than that for me!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sakakawea ..hands down


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

MUD LAKE!!! :lol:

Bluegills the size of your FACE!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

but i have a small face..haha...i havent got into some big blues lately


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

None of these are my favorite  Add list " Lake Audubon" :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Maverick,
> 
> You had luck on the pipe 2 years ago? Its been longer than that for me!


Up until last season I was still doing pretty good with eyes and crappies, but that has drastically changed!!! Falling water levels/ Pressure have killed it!!! Even the sunken christmas trees are empty!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pipestem could only take so many buckets of fish taken out of there, really a shame.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

How about South Hobart a few years ago? Man, that was beautiful perch!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

They were there last year too...just tough biters. Pummelled too hard I guess, I dunno.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

They were there until the chinese army came. Watching people keep 8 inch perch was enough for me.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

WINNI for the big perch action.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Devils Lake, gots to love the Walleye action there. The perch have really fallen off the last two years, but the eyes are still worth the trip for me. If you like Slough Sharks, there is tons of them there as well.


----------

